# laptop webcam not working

## josephg

my laptop has a built-in webcam on top of the screen. i used to use it a while ago, but not recently. today i wanted to use it, but found that i can't.

```
$ luvcview

luvcview 0.2.6

SDL information:

  Video driver: x11

  A window manager is available

Device information:

  Device path:  /dev/video0

ERROR opening V4L interface: No such file or directory
```

```
$ ls /dev/video*

ls: cannot access '/dev/video*': No such file or directory
```

```
$ dmesg | grep -i video

[    0.469737] pci 0000:00:02.0: Video device with shadowed ROM at [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[   11.633511] ACPI: Video Device [OVGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[   11.648102] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input9

[  123.164140] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[  123.194218] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[  123.194220] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)
```

```
$ lsmod | grep video

uvcvideo               65536  0

videobuf2_vmalloc      12288  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops       12288  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

videobuf2_v4l2         16384  1 uvcvideo

videodev               98304  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_v4l2

videobuf2_core         28672  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_v4l2

usbcore               135168  4 uvcvideo,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,ehci_pci
```

```
$ /usr/sbin/lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IBM/IEM (ICH9M/ICH9M-E) 4 port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

04:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

04:06.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

04:06.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

04:06.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)
```

what am i missing?

----------

## Jaglover

Do you have CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2 enabled in kernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

josephg,

You webcam must be a USB device.  Show us your lsusb output please.

----------

## josephg

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Do you have CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2 enabled in kernel?

 

```
CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m
```

```
$ lsmod | grep v4l2

videobuf2_v4l2         16384  1 uvcvideo

videodev               98304  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_v4l2

videobuf2_core         28672  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_v4l2
```

----------

## josephg

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> You webcam must be a USB device.  Show us your lsusb output please.

 

```
$ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

i have only 3 usb ports on this laptop, and lsusb reporting 8 root hubs.  :Shocked: Last edited by josephg on Thu Jun 08, 2017 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## josephg

```
I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="Video Bus"

P: Phys=LNXVIDEO/video/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input9

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event7

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=3e000b 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
```

```
$ xinput --list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

josephg,

It not on the USB bus either.  Is it disabled in the BIOS or with Fn key sequence?

----------

## josephg

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> It not on the USB bus either.  Is it disabled in the BIOS or with Fn key sequence?

 

i see no option in the bios or symbol on the fn keys.

i do see "video bus" mentions, as in my previous post. is that relevant?

----------

## josephg

```
$ mpv tv://

Playing: tv://

[tv] Selected driver: v4l2

[tv]  name: Video 4 Linux 2 input

[tv] unable to open '/dev/video0': No such file or directory

[tv] ioctl set mute failed: Bad file descriptor

[tv] 0 frames successfully processed, 0 frames dropped.

Failed to recognize file format.

Exiting... (Errors when loading file)
```

who/what creates /dev/video0 and how? i suspect therein lies my problem..

----------

## NeddySeagoon

josephg,

The kernel DEVTMPFS creates the /dev nodes when devices appear and removes them when they vanish.

udev fixes permissions when the devices appear.

If lspci or lsusb, the kernel cannot see the webcam.

That means the webcam is either faulty or disabled.

The driver is not required to read the vendor and device IDs.

What laptop do you have - make and model, so I can download the manual.

----------

## Jaglover

Device node is not created if the hardware is not found. Did you try to boot with SystemRescueCD? You need to figure out if this is the hardware or your Gentoo. Since it is not showing up in lsusb I'd think it is either disabled in hardware or plain dead.

Edit. Neddy beat me.  :Sad: 

----------

## josephg

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> What laptop do you have - make and model, so I can download the manual.

 

http://toshiba.co.uk/discontinued-products/satellite-pro-a300-2c2

and my kernel config

----------

## NeddySeagoon

josephg,

It seems you have a Chicony webcam. The manual doesn't say anything about it but I could not find any description of the BIOS, nor any enable/disable soft keys.  

A few straws to clutch at.  Your kernel has 

```
CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m
```

which are the correct drivers for your USB root hubs.

However they are built as modules. Dot they appear in lsmod?

If not, nothing USB will work until you modprobe them.

If they are both loaded, remove them both, (modprobe -r) then try one at a time and both together in both load orders.

That's four tests.  Some systems are picky about module load order.  

Your webcam driver 

```
CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m
```

is also a module.

The automagic kernel module loading should take care of loading all these thing as the hardware appears.

Is it listed in lsmod, if not modprobe it.

One possible thing that comes to mind is that you have made a mess of a kernel update and are running one kernel binary with modules built for another.

In such cases the modules will not load and there is a lot of noise in dmesg about it.

Pastebin the entire dmesg output after you have done the above.

----------

## josephg

thanks again for persisting with me. i'm away for the weekend now.. back next week, when i can report back.

----------

## josephg

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> It seems you have a Chicony webcam. The manual doesn't say anything about it but I could not find any description of the BIOS, nor any enable/disable soft keys.

 

i can find no chicony in the kernel config. do i need to enable something to have that option?

i don't see anything relevant in the bios config either, nor any soft keys.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> A few straws to clutch at.  Your kernel has 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m
> 
> ...

 

yes they appear in lsmod

```
$ lsmod | grep -E "ehci|uhci"

uhci_hcd               24576  0

ehci_pci               12288  0

ehci_hcd               45056  1 ehci_pci

usbcore               139264  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,ehci_pci
```

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> If they are both loaded, remove them both, (modprobe -r) then try one at a time and both together in both load orders.
> 
> That's four tests.  Some systems are picky about module load order.

 

it seems my system may be picky. i can't remove ehci_hcd on it's own. removing uhci_hcd removes both. but i can load ehci_hcd on it's own. loading uhci_hcd loads both.

```
# modprobe -r ehci_hcd

modprobe: FATAL: Module ehci_hcd is in use.

# modprobe -r uhci_hcd

# lsmod | grep -E "ehci|uhci"

# modprobe ehci_hcd

# lsmod | grep -E "ehci|uhci"

ehci_hcd               45056  0

usbcore               139264  1 ehci_hcd

# modprobe -r ehci_hcd

# modprobe uhci_hcd

# lsmod | grep -E "ehci|uhci"

uhci_hcd               24576  0

ehci_pci               12288  0

ehci_hcd               45056  1 ehci_pci

usbcore               139264  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,ehci_pci

# modprobe -r uhci_hcd

# lsmod | grep -E "ehci|uhci"

# modprobe ehci_hcd

# lsmod | grep -E "ehci|uhci"

ehci_hcd               45056  0

usbcore               139264  1 ehci_hcd

# modprobe uhci_hcd

# lsmod | grep -E "ehci|uhci"

uhci_hcd               24576  0

ehci_pci               12288  0

ehci_hcd               45056  1 ehci_pci

usbcore               139264  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,ehci_pci
```

did i do all four combinations?

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Your webcam driver 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m
> ```
> ...

 

uvcvideo is not listed in lsmod. automagic is not loading it. i can modprobe it when i want to use webcam.

```
# lsmod | grep uvcvideo

a300-2c2 jgv.gentoo32 # modprobe uvcvideo

a300-2c2 jgv.gentoo32 # lsmod | grep uvcvideo

uvcvideo               65536  0

videobuf2_vmalloc      12288  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_v4l2         16384  1 uvcvideo

videodev               94208  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_v4l2

videobuf2_core         28672  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_v4l2

usbcore               139264  4 uvcvideo,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,ehci_pci
```

```
$ luvcview 

luvcview 0.2.6

SDL information:

  Video driver: x11

  A window manager is available

Device information:

  Device path:  /dev/video0

ERROR opening V4L interface: No such file or directory
```

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> One possible thing that comes to mind is that you have made a mess of a kernel update and are running one kernel binary with modules built for another.
> 
> In such cases the modules will not load and there is a lot of noise in dmesg about it.
> 
> Pastebin the entire dmesg output after you have done the above.

 

i have recompiled 4.9.16-gentoo many times over. how would i know if the current build didn't wipe out and recreate all the modules again? and what could i do to ensure it does? i always do

```
# make && make modules_install && make install
```

my dmesg after your four tests followed by modprobe uvcvideo

i don't have any /dev/video*. how critical is /dev/video0? while researching, i saw some saying it is not needed now.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

josephg,

/dev/video0 or /dev/video/0 is created by the kernel when it spots a video capture device.

udev may then change the permissions.

Its essential. Its the interface between the kernel and userspace for the device.

Your video applications read a stream of characters from it to get the video data.

Device nodes are not created until the devices are detected.

That's done by reading the vendor and device IDs from the devices. 

You can use mknod to create the /dev/video0 character device, with major number 81, minor number 0 but it won't help.

There will be nothing behind it in the kernel.

Everything looks OK - it just doesn't work.

I would be interested in your links that suggest that the /dev node is no longer required.

----------

## josephg

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> /dev/video0 or /dev/video/0 is created by the kernel when it spots a video capture device.
> 
> udev may then change the permissions.
> 
> Its essential. Its the interface between the kernel and userspace for the device.
> ...

 

thank you. that's what i thought too. so no luck for me till /dev/video* gets created.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Device nodes are not created until the devices are detected.
> 
> That's done by reading the vendor and device IDs from the devices. 
> 
> You can use mknod to create the /dev/video0 character device, with major number 81, minor number 0 but it won't help.
> ...

 

and so i did. and you're right.

```
# mknod /dev/video0 c 81 0
```

i had to change permissions

```
$ luvcview

luvcview 0.2.6

SDL information:

  Video driver: x11

  A window manager is available

Device information:

  Device path:  /dev/video0

ERROR opening V4L interface: No such device or address
```

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Everything looks OK - it just doesn't work.

 

 :Sad: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> I would be interested in your links that suggest that the /dev node is no longer required.

 

i'll search for them again. i thought i saw something like that few weeks ago. as you say above, i must be mistaken.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

 *josephg wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   Everything looks OK - it just doesn't work. 
> 
> :(
> ...

 

Not at all.  Things do change.  For example. USB printers were always connected to /dev/usb... something using the kernel option 

```
< >     USB Printer support
```

For a long time now there has been libusb support for printers, so there is a choice.

The kernel module usblp or libusb.  Choosing both is a bad thing.

Its therefore quite possible that the device node is no longer required, as with USB printer support.

However, the devices will still show up in lsusb.

----------

## josephg

i'm pretty sure my webcam was working in the past as i used to skype with video and remember a blue light coming on too. i don't do video chats anymore.. not in the past year i think.

i fired up ubuntu (usually includes everything under the sun) on another subvolume and i don't have /dev/video0 on that either  :Sad:  guess i should reconcile myself with a possibly kaput hardware.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

josephg,

Its rarely that hardware fails so that it falls off the bus.

Its certainly possible.

Webcam lights are usually white rather than blue - they illuminate your face.

My money is on the webcam being disabled somehow.

----------

## josephg

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> My money is on the webcam being disabled somehow.

 

you must be my guardian angel, NeddySeagoon  :Smile:  you continue to motivate me to not give up!

i must confess that i have wanted to disable webcam previously, and had blacklisted uvcvideo in /etc/modprobe.d for the past year or so. it used to automatically fire up webcam when i didn't want to on facebook, google, skype, etc.

if you wanted to disable the webcam device, how would you do so?

----------

## Jaglover

BIOS setup, possibly. Fn key combination. Add possible bad connection, reseating the connector is worth a try.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

josephg,

Its often in the BIOS.  The webcam wants 500mA from the USB bus.  Thats 2.5W.  Its a lot of battery life, so its difficult to believe it can't be disabled.

The webcam will come with a Mic.  Does that work?

To the kernel, they are two separate devices, it just happens that they are often used/controlled together.

If both the mic and webcam don't work, I bet a bacon buttie that they are disabled.

----------

## josephg

the integrated mic works. no idea if it's part of webcam.

----------

## josephg

http://mytoshiba.com.au/products/education/resource-centre/hints-and-tips/notebooks/function-keys lists all my fn keys. can't see any webcam related hotkeys.

only fn+ esc, f3, f5, f6, f7, f10, f11 work. others don't even show up in acpi_listen.

----------

## josephg

i'm not sure what i've done.. i don't think i did anything but power up, login, regular browsing, emails and some spotify. i didn't even sudo anything. but magically this has just appeared in my dmesg just now  :Smile: 

```
[  351.355169] [drm:0xf8917ffb] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun

[ 1700.212063] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[ 1700.370182] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b070

[ 1700.370189] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[ 1700.370194] usb 1-2: Product: CNF7051

[ 1700.370198] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.

[ 1700.370202] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: SN0001

[ 1700.502921] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[ 1700.585393] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device CNF7051 (04f2:b070)

[ 1700.606821] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[ 1700.606824] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

[ 2280.040128] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 2

[ 2288.272212] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[ 2288.430498] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b070

[ 2288.430505] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[ 2288.430509] usb 1-2: Product: CNF7051

[ 2288.430514] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.

[ 2288.430518] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: SN0001

[ 2288.434118] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device CNF7051 (04f2:b070)

[ 2291.792347] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 3

[ 2643.366530] [drm:0xf8917ffb] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun
```

strange that this device didn't come up at boot or soon thereafter  :Question: Last edited by josephg on Fri Jun 16, 2017 9:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## josephg

guess too early to celebrate  :Sad:  i don't see this listed in lspci or lsusb.

```
$ luvcview

luvcview 0.2.6

SDL information:

  Video driver: x11

  A window manager is available

Device information:

  Device path:  /dev/video0

ERROR opening V4L interface: No such file or directory
```

hmm.. missing some v4l interface file or directory  :Confused:  is it /dev/video0?

```
$ ls -lh /dev/vid*

ls: cannot access '/dev/vid*': No such file or directory
```

no /dev/video0

----------

## josephg

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Device nodes are not created until the devices are detected.
> 
> That's done by reading the vendor and device IDs from the devices. 
> 
> You can use mknod to create the /dev/video0 character device, with major number 81, minor number 0 but it won't help.
> ...

 

there seems to be something behind it now  :Smile:  what if i create /dev/video0 manually? so i do.. but no joy  :Sad: 

```
$ ls -lh /dev/vid*

crw-rw-r-- 1 root video 81, 0 2017-06-16 09:55 /dev/video0

$ luvcview 

luvcview 0.2.6

SDL information:

  Video driver: x11

  A window manager is available

Device information:

  Device path:  /dev/video0

ERROR opening V4L interface: No such device or address

$ mpv tv://

Playing: tv://

[tv] Selected driver: v4l2

[tv]  name: Video 4 Linux 2 input

[tv] unable to open '/dev/video0': No such device or address

[tv] ioctl set mute failed: Bad file descriptor

[tv] 0 frames successfully processed, 0 frames dropped.

Failed to recognize file format.

Exiting... (Errors when loading file)
```

and still no webcam devices found by skype.

i'm missing something..

----------

## josephg

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Device node is not created if the hardware is not found. Did you try to boot with SystemRescueCD? You need to figure out if this is the hardware or your Gentoo.

 

```
root@sysresccd /root % uname -a

Linux sysresccd 4.9.28-std501-amd64 #2 SMP Thu May 18 18:16:21 UTC 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5870 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

root@sysresccd /root % lsmod | grep uvc     

root@sysresccd /root % modprobe uvcvideo

modprobe: FATAL: Module uvcvideo not found in directory /lib/modules/4.9.28-std501-amd64
```

----------

## josephg

testing further. i did a modprobe -r uvcvideo and then a modprobe uvcvideo. the chicony didn't appear in dmesg. seems i've lost it again. does it appear whenever it wants, rather than when i want?

----------

## josephg

some of my research showed folks talking about lid open/close/etc. so i tried it.. closed the laptop lid, and opened it after a while. there was chicony webcam in my dmesg again.. with some other stuff

```
[   78.620112] random: crng init done

[  167.461491] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[  167.508592] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[  167.508596] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

[  215.008510] usbcore: deregistering interface driver uvcvideo

[  220.073561] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[  220.101514] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[  220.101519] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

[  527.492056] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[  527.649513] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b070

[  527.649521] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[  527.649525] usb 1-2: Product: CNF7051

[  527.649530] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.

[  527.649534] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: SN0001

[  527.655898] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device CNF7051 (04f2:b070)

[  535.192541] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[  535.192549] WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 2173 at drivers/gpu/drm/drm_irq.c:1385 0xf8909699

[  535.192551] Modules linked in: uvcvideo videobuf2_vmalloc videobuf2_memops videobuf2_v4l2 videodev videobuf2_core nf_tables nfnetlink ctr ccm ext4 jbd2 mbcache arc4 ath9k ath9k_common i915 ath9k_hw mac80211 i2c_algo_bit drm_kms_helper sr_mod r852 sm_common nand ath syscopyarea firewire_ohci sdhci_pci nand_ecc sdhci nand_bch bch sysfillrect cfg80211 sysimgblt fb_sys_fops drm mmc_core nand_ids firewire_core mtd evdev snd_hda_codec_realtek i2c_i801 cdrom input_leds pcspkr psmouse lpc_ich i2c_smbus snd_hda_codec_generic led_class rfkill mfd_core thermal fan crc_itu_t intel_agp battery intel_gtt uhci_hcd snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec button ac video ehci_pci backlight ehci_hcd snd_hwdep snd_hda_core usbcore acpi_cpufreq snd_pcm coretemp snd_timer snd hwmon shpchp soundcore agpgart usb_common [last unloaded: videobuf2_memops]

[  535.192688] CPU: 0 PID: 2173 Comm: kworker/0:2 Tainted: G     U          4.9.16-gentoo-jgv #85

[  535.192691] Hardware name: TOSHIBA Satellite Pro A300/Portable PC, BIOS 2.20 12/07/2009

[  535.192696] Workqueue: kacpi_notify 0xc1313154

[  535.192701]  00000569 c12857b3 00000000 00000000 c103a0f2 c14f7fb4 00000000 0000087d

[  535.192714]  f82c2688 00000569 f8909699 f8909699 00000009 f43a2008 f43e0000 00070008

[  535.192726]  f88dff80 c103a1b3 00000009 00000000 00000000 f8909699 00000001 00000004

[  535.192738] Call Trace:

[  535.192744]  [<c12857b3>] ? 0xc12857b3

[  535.192747]  [<c103a0f2>] ? 0xc103a0f2

[  535.192752]  [<f8909699>] ? 0xf8909699

[  535.192755]  [<f8909699>] ? 0xf8909699

[  535.192757]  [<f88dff80>] ? 0xf88dff80

[  535.192760]  [<c103a1b3>] ? 0xc103a1b3

[  535.192762]  [<f8909699>] ? 0xf8909699

[  535.192766]  [<f890d2de>] ? 0xf890d2de

[  535.192769]  [<f82ad50c>] ? 0xf82ad50c

[  535.192772]  [<f890d5e1>] ? 0xf890d5e1

[  535.192774]  [<c1313e03>] ? 0xc1313e03

[  535.192778]  [<f893ae2b>] ? 0xf893ae2b

[  535.192780]  [<c10535b3>] ? 0xc10535b3

[  535.192784]  [<c1053803>] ? 0xc1053803

[  535.192787]  [<c1053847>] ? 0xc1053847

[  535.192789]  [<f811e2c2>] ? 0xf811e2c2

[  535.192793]  [<f811e056>] ? 0xf811e056

[  535.192795]  [<c131661f>] ? 0xc131661f

[  535.192798]  [<c1325be4>] ? 0xc1325be4

[  535.192800]  [<c131315d>] ? 0xc131315d

[  535.192803]  [<c104d3c2>] ? 0xc104d3c2

[  535.192806]  [<c104ddc7>] ? 0xc104ddc7

[  535.192809]  [<c1072337>] ? 0xc1072337

[  535.192811]  [<c104dd90>] ? 0xc104dd90

[  535.192814]  [<c1052319>] ? 0xc1052319

[  535.192817]  [<c1052280>] ? 0xc1052280

[  535.192819]  [<c148f983>] ? 0xc148f983

[  535.192823] ---[ end trace 424d7e96ed851f32 ]---

[  535.192840] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[  535.192844] WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 2173 at drivers/gpu/drm/drm_irq.c:1385 0xf8909699

[  535.192846] Modules linked in: uvcvideo videobuf2_vmalloc videobuf2_memops videobuf2_v4l2 videodev videobuf2_core nf_tables nfnetlink ctr ccm ext4 jbd2 mbcache arc4 ath9k ath9k_common i915 ath9k_hw mac80211 i2c_algo_bit drm_kms_helper sr_mod r852 sm_common nand ath syscopyarea firewire_ohci sdhci_pci nand_ecc sdhci nand_bch bch sysfillrect cfg80211 sysimgblt fb_sys_fops drm mmc_core nand_ids firewire_core mtd evdev snd_hda_codec_realtek i2c_i801 cdrom input_leds pcspkr psmouse lpc_ich i2c_smbus snd_hda_codec_generic led_class rfkill mfd_core thermal fan crc_itu_t intel_agp battery intel_gtt uhci_hcd snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec button ac video ehci_pci backlight ehci_hcd snd_hwdep snd_hda_core usbcore acpi_cpufreq snd_pcm coretemp snd_timer snd hwmon shpchp soundcore agpgart usb_common [last unloaded: videobuf2_memops]

[  535.192957] CPU: 0 PID: 2173 Comm: kworker/0:2 Tainted: G     U  W       4.9.16-gentoo-jgv #85

[  535.192960] Hardware name: TOSHIBA Satellite Pro A300/Portable PC, BIOS 2.20 12/07/2009

[  535.192963] Workqueue: kacpi_notify 0xc1313154

[  535.192966]  00000569 c12857b3 00000000 00000000 c103a0f2 c14f7fb4 00000000 0000087d

[  535.192979]  f82c2688 00000569 f8909699 f8909699 00000009 f438f008 f43e0000 00071008

[  535.192991]  f88dff80 c103a1b3 00000009 00000000 00000000 f8909699 00000001 00000004

[  535.193003] Call Trace:

[  535.193006]  [<c12857b3>] ? 0xc12857b3

[  535.193009]  [<c103a0f2>] ? 0xc103a0f2

[  535.193012]  [<f8909699>] ? 0xf8909699

[  535.193014]  [<f8909699>] ? 0xf8909699

[  535.193017]  [<f88dff80>] ? 0xf88dff80

[  535.193020]  [<c103a1b3>] ? 0xc103a1b3

[  535.193023]  [<f8909699>] ? 0xf8909699

[  535.193027]  [<f890d2de>] ? 0xf890d2de

[  535.193029]  [<f82ad50c>] ? 0xf82ad50c

[  535.193032]  [<f890d5e1>] ? 0xf890d5e1

[  535.193035]  [<c1313e03>] ? 0xc1313e03

[  535.193038]  [<f893ae2b>] ? 0xf893ae2b

[  535.193041]  [<c10535b3>] ? 0xc10535b3

[  535.193044]  [<c1053803>] ? 0xc1053803

[  535.193046]  [<c1053847>] ? 0xc1053847

[  535.193049]  [<f811e2c2>] ? 0xf811e2c2

[  535.193052]  [<f811e056>] ? 0xf811e056

[  535.193055]  [<c131661f>] ? 0xc131661f

[  535.193057]  [<c1325be4>] ? 0xc1325be4

[  535.193060]  [<c131315d>] ? 0xc131315d

[  535.193062]  [<c104d3c2>] ? 0xc104d3c2

[  535.193066]  [<c104ddc7>] ? 0xc104ddc7

[  535.193068]  [<c1072337>] ? 0xc1072337

[  535.193071]  [<c104dd90>] ? 0xc104dd90

[  535.193073]  [<c1052319>] ? 0xc1052319

[  535.193077]  [<c1052280>] ? 0xc1052280

[  535.193079]  [<c148f983>] ? 0xc148f983

[  535.193106] ---[ end trace 424d7e96ed851f33 ]---

[  535.729681] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 2
```

is this a bug or something wrong with my kernel config?

----------

## josephg

testing further, and i seem to be getting somewhere  :Rolling Eyes:  and i can repeat this each time.

if i close the laptop lid, a new usb device "UVC 1.00 device CNF7051 (04f2:b070)" appears.. and /dev/video0 is created.

this usb device disconnects and /dev/video0 disappears, when i reopen the laptop lid  :Shocked:  no wonder i couldn't find it in lspci or lsusb or anywhere else.

```
[   37.604153] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[   37.762274] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b070

[   37.762282] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[   37.762287] usb 1-2: Product: CNF7051

[   37.762291] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.

[   37.762294] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: SN0001

[   38.180222] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[   38.225271] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device CNF7051 (04f2:b070)

[   38.242882] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[   38.242887] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

[   52.501345] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 2
```

```
[   66.806181] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[   66.964430] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b070

[   66.964438] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[   66.964442] usb 1-2: Product: CNF7051

[   66.964447] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.

[   66.964451] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: SN0001

[   66.972333] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device CNF7051 (04f2:b070)

[   73.908351] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 3
```

```
[   87.728214] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[   87.886172] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b070

[   87.886180] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[   87.886184] usb 1-2: Product: CNF7051

[   87.886188] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.

[   87.886192] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: SN0001

[   87.889910] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device CNF7051 (04f2:b070)

[   95.473370] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 4
```

```
[  218.829038] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[  218.986212] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b070

[  218.986219] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[  218.986224] usb 1-2: Product: CNF7051

[  218.986228] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.

[  218.986232] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: SN0001

[  218.990747] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device CNF7051 (04f2:b070)

[  228.854470] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 5
```

```
[  556.508086] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[  556.665100] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b070

[  556.665107] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[  556.665112] usb 1-2: Product: CNF7051

[  556.665117] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.

[  556.665121] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: SN0001

[  556.668891] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device CNF7051 (04f2:b070)

[  559.393409] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 6
```

----------

## josephg

i captured this with lid closed. with lid open, there is nothing.

```
$ lsusb -v -d 04f2:b070

Bus 001 Device 012: ID 04f2:b070 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Camera

Couldn't open device, some information will be missing

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x04f2 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd

  idProduct          0xb070 Camera

  bcdDevice            8.34

  iManufacturer           2

  iProduct                1

  iSerial                 3

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          523

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower               98mA

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         0

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass         14 Video

      bFunctionSubClass       3 Video Interface Collection

      bFunctionProtocol       0

      iFunction               5

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Video Control

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              5

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                13

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdUVC               1.00

        wTotalLength          103

        dwClockFrequency       15.000000MHz

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       1

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             2

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               5

        iTerminal               0

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                26

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 4

        guidExtensionCode         {7033f028-1163-2e4a-ba2c-6890eb334016}

        bNumControl             8

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          3

        bControlSize            1

        bmControls( 0)       0x0f

        iExtension              0

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                26

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 5

        guidExtensionCode         {3fae1228-d7bc-114e-a357-6f1edef7d61d}

        bNumControl             8

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          4

        bControlSize            1

        bmControls( 0)       0xff

        iExtension              0

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                18

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Camera Sensor

        bAssocTerminal          0

        iTerminal               0

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMin      0

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMax      0

        wOcularFocalLength            0

        bControlSize                  3

        bmControls           0x00000000

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      5 (PROCESSING_UNIT)

      Warning: Descriptor too short

        bUnitID                 3

        bSourceID               1

        wMaxMultiplier          0

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls     0x0000153f

          Brightness

          Contrast

          Hue

          Saturation

          Sharpness

          Gamma

          Backlight Compensation

          Power Line Frequency

          White Balance Temperature, Auto

        iProcessing             0

        bmVideoStandards     0x 0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               6

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            14

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  1 (INPUT_HEADER)

        bNumFormats                         1

        wTotalLength                      277

        bEndPointAddress                  129

        bmInfo                              0

        bTerminalLink                       2

        bStillCaptureMethod                 0

        bTriggerSupport                     1

        bTriggerUsage                       1

        bControlSize                        1

        bmaControls( 0)                    27

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            27

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  4 (FORMAT_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFormatIndex                        1

        bNumFrameDescriptors                5

        guidFormat                            {59555932-0000-1000-8000-00aa00389b71}

        bBitsPerPixel                      16

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  1

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x00

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 2 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                  3072000

        dwMaxBitRate                 18432000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            352

        wHeight                           288

        dwMinBitRate                  1013760

        dwMaxBitRate                  6082560

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      202752

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         3

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            320

        wHeight                           240

        dwMinBitRate                   768000

        dwMaxBitRate                  4608000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      153600

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         4

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            176

        wHeight                           144

        dwMinBitRate                   253440

        dwMaxBitRate                  1520640

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       50688

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         5

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            160

        wHeight                           120

        dwMinBitRate                   192000

        dwMaxBitRate                  1152000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       38400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                             6

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                 13 (COLORFORMAT)

        bColorPrimaries                     1 (BT.709,sRGB)

        bTransferCharacteristics            1 (BT.709)

        bMatrixCoefficients                 4 (SMPTE 170M (BT.601))

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0080  1x 128 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0100  1x 256 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0320  1x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0b20  2x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1320  3x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       6

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

josephg,

```
$ lsusb -v -d 04f2:b070

Bus 001 Device 012: ID 04f2:b070 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Camera
```

That's it!  It will be a broken flexible printed circuit, where it gets flexed by the lid hinge.

There may be separate flexible printed circuits for the screen and other parts mounted in the lid, or they may be separate.

You might find that it works with the lid in some positions but not others. 

When the lid is closed, the ends of the break touch.

----------

## josephg

guess i'll have to open up this laptop  :Embarassed:  hope i'll be able to put it all back together again with no spare bit left over

----------

## NeddySeagoon

josephg,

Be very careful how you handle the flexies. They have been well flexed over the last 9 years.

You don't want to damage the screen flexible PCB.

----------

## josephg

thank you again NeddySeagoon. guess i could live without a webcam for a few more.. but it is nice to know gentoo works as it should, and issue is hardware problemo. i think i should not attempt this laptop disassembly, till i can manage a whole day free without distractions..

----------

